# Ovulation - Painful after ICSI for last 2 cycles



## buzzbee (Nov 15, 2006)

Hi,

Wonder if anyone can help. I have a 28 day cycle and normally get a tiny dull ache when I'm ovulating - nothing painful, but a welcoming sign that its happening.
I had ICSI (Short Protocol)  in February where 8 eggs were retrieved, which resulted in an early miscarriage.    

During my March cycle I ovulated later than normal, and the pain was very much increased when it did happen. I put this down to the previous ICSI cycle / early miscarriage and my body 'adjusting'. 
This month - I'm ovulating at my usual time but the increased pain is still there, not like what usually happens .  Is this 'normal' that it can sometimes take a few months to get back to your usual cycle ? 

Thanks,
Buzzbee


----------



## Littlegwen (May 15, 2011)

Hello Buzzbee,
I'm sorry you've had such a tough time  
I had ovulation pain for three months after treatment for the last 2 cycles.  After each month it got more 'normal' and less painful.  I think others have had it too so you're not unusual.
Best wishes,
Gwen


----------



## Jelly.B (Sep 27, 2011)

Buzzbee, I have had the same thing and been told its normal. Some of us are just a little bit more sensitive. I'm sure this will get better in time.
Xxxx


----------



## buzzbee (Nov 15, 2006)

Thanks Littlegwen and Jellyburchnall for the replies   - I was expecting my first one to be out of the ordinary but thought I'd be OK by April... (I couldn't remember it being like this from my first failed ICSI). 
Thanks again xxxxx


----------



## Jelly.B (Sep 27, 2011)

Buzzbee, sorry to hear about your m/c    

I can feel everything and anything happening below, think like I said before, we are just super sensitive ppl.

What's your plan ahead?
Xxxxx


----------



## buzzbee (Nov 15, 2006)

Hi jellyburchnall, 

We've had our follow-up where I was hoping we could try again May / June, but I was advised to have a hysteroscopy before having another attempt: trying to get this on the NHS if possible.  

I've asked my GP whose trying to find out for us ( we are based in Dorset) ........ not sure if this is possible as we have our DD from our 2nd ICSI. Everything up to now has been self-funded as DH is in the Army and never stayed in an area long enough to get NHS treatment, so it would be a real help if we could get this done on the NHS.  If not, then what I think will be our final attempt due to financial reasons will have shot up by another few quid   

My consultant also suggested trying herparin and steriods on the next attempt, so I'll be addicted to this site researching these two.

Thanks for taking the time relpying - wishing you lots of   
Take care 
xxx


----------



## Jelly.B (Sep 27, 2011)

His Hun, 

At leat you have a plan ahead...I know what you mean re money.. We are funding our cycles ourselves too, not cheap hey....

Hope you get it all sorted Hun. Keep me in the loop....if you want that is
Xxxx


----------



## chocbunny (Jan 6, 2012)

hi buzzbee, littlegwen and jelly.  Thank you for this thread.
Would you be so kind as to explain what sort of pain you are getting please?  I'm 10 days past my OTD BFN (27 days past EC so I guess I could be ovulating right?) and have had constant stitch, sometimes stabbing, pains in my right hand side for more than 36 hours now.  It hurts to stand up straight, roll over in bed, lift my right leg, put weight on my right leg, walk, everything!  The clinic told me to take painkillers and call back for a scan later in the week if still bad but I just don't know what is normal and when to make a bigger fuss!  I wouldn't mind so much if I was pregnant but having just done another POAS this morning and got another BFN it can't be OHSS even with laboured breathing and bloating, right?
I never normally get any sign of where I am in my cycle, but had 28 follicles and 14 eggs so I'm aware my body might take a while to adjust.  Does this pain sound normal to you guys?  I never expected anything like this once I'd had my withdrawal bleed and trying hard not to feel a bit sorry for myself 
thanks all


----------



## Jelly.B (Sep 27, 2011)

Hello chocbunny, sorry to hear about your bfn. Life can be cruel.

The pain you describing here sounds a bit more severe than what I had/have. My ovaries feel tender, doing a bit of throbbing.. Having its own pulse. Makes sense?
However, it has never got to the point of what you are saing, that it hurts no matter what you do.

After my ivf, the two af's that followed was very painful for me. I normally have painful af but this, wow! I felt sick.... Ovulation time, well let's just say I def felt them moving! 

I think that you should call your clinic again and tell them you are in pain and they need to help! I think you can still get OHSS after 2ww. Of course, mite not be that but best to check. 
It could even be that your ovaries are swollen, they would see that on a scan.... Could there be a cyst....
Don't want to worry you at all, mite just be that you are super sensitive, but if I was you, I would rather ave it checked. Don't think you should be in this much pain sweetie
Tell them you are worried.

Xxxxxxx


----------



## buzzbee (Nov 15, 2006)

Hi Chockbunny

Sorry  about your bfn - sending you   
My pains were like a dull ache and sometimes got a sharp pain - but not as severe as what you are describing. ( I only normally get a tiny dull ache ).
I agree with jellyburchnall  -  I too would say get back in contact with your clinic and try and get checked out.
Hope everything turns out OK


----------



## chocbunny (Jan 6, 2012)

Hey ladies,
Well!  I just got home last night after going to A&E on Tuesday when the pains got too much.  Turns out I had a particularly bad case of appendicitis!  
I have a lot of questions now and can't help thinking I'll be a lot less likely to be easy-going with all the twinges and cramps and pain of the next cycle knowing how serious this all turned.
Just wanted to update this thread for anyone reading it in the future to stress to anyone whether you've had a positive or negative cycle to keep an eye on your symptoms.  The appendix is in the same area as your right ovary and can cause problems at any time - it doesn't care whether you're pregnant or on an IVF cycle!  My clinic are lovely but when I wasn't pregnant and they knew it couldn't be OHSS they were fine for me to wait at home with the pain for days before they would schedule in a scan, never even suggesting I go to my GP incase it was anything other than IVF-related.  I won't go into the gross details but it leaked in there and could have been fatal: scary stuff!
Also wanted to say a massive thanks for your supportive posts buzzbee and jelly - they honestly helped me have the confidence to speak up and demand attention!  If you'd dismissed my pains as normal I don't know that I wouldn't have just tried to wait it out with a hot water bottle


----------



## Jelly.B (Sep 27, 2011)

Chocbunny, 
I wish you the best for a speedy recovery sweetie. Glad you got it sorted for sure
Xxxxxx


----------



## buzzbee (Nov 15, 2006)

Chocbunny - OMG    You poor thing !!!!  Hope you get better soon.


----------

